# Nitrate spike



## waytotanked (Oct 12, 2011)

So to day when I checked my water my Nitrates are really high, and Im worried about my fish. It is a fairly new tank and the nitrates had gone down and had been down for a few weeks but last over the last few days it has spiked up. Is there anything that could cause this... do I need to flush the tank, move the fish??? Could I have messed up on the test??


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

can you give more details about the tank? how long has it been running? what is in it? what is your maintenance schedule(ie how often you change water and clean filters)? having said that i do know that the best thing in the world IMO to bring nitrates down is a good ol water change


----------



## waytotanked (Oct 12, 2011)

its been up a about 3 weeks now. I have two damsels a hippo tang, and a harlequin sweetlips, and a mushroom and Zoanthids. I did a 50% water change last week as my LFS suggested and have not changed a filter yet. could that be it??


----------



## waytotanked (Oct 12, 2011)

OH!! yester day water was crystal clear!!! today it was a bit clowdie...


----------

